# 3 to 5 on the way



## kingslug (Dec 8, 2017)

Guess I'll go to Hunter. 3 to 5 predicted and its close. Hope this trend continues. We're getting more snow than places out west.


----------



## Higgl (Dec 8, 2017)

HAH, not more snow than out west by much though... this will be the first snowfall > 1" for most of the Maine and NH places I think.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 9, 2017)

Just about 4" on the ground in winhall vt, (so vt) and still snowing.  Supposed to snow until midnight or so. Probably another inch or 2.  I'll take it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm going skiing Wednesday, which happens to be my birthday, but also looks like a nice pow day. NAM is showing a nice hit for all northern NY/New England.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 15, 2017)

In the last lengthy stages of rejuvinating my warmer liners, that I once FU, and tuning up the frontside ski.   Pow/crud skis arrive next week.   Tuesday--> EOW I'll finally get outside on a mtn(Loaf).


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 15, 2017)

bigbog said:


> In the last lengthy stages of rejuvinating my warmer liners, that I once FU, and tuning up the frontside ski.   Pow/crud skis arrive next week.   Tuesday--> EOW I'll finally get outside on a mtn(Loaf).



Almost like Scotty Speak!


----------

